#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Procuro uma vaga para suporte técnico/atendimento

## Krisiun

Olá a todos,

Meu nome é Rodrigo Manzke Rodriguez, tenho 36 anos, sou de Porto Alegre - RS e eu estou atrás de alguma colocação no mercado de web hosting, preferencialmente para Suporte Técnico/Atendimento, porém estou aberto a negociações para outros cargos.

Segue abaixo algumas informações relevantes sobre mim:


Disponível atualmente para trabalho em qualquer turno.Conhecimento básico/intermediário de Linux.Conhecimento avançado da ferramenta cPanel/WHM e tudo mais que envolve o ambiente de hospedagem de sites Linux.Conhecimento básico/intermediário de WHMCS.Conhecimento básico de HTML, JAVASCRIPT, PHP e Banco de Dados MySQL/MariaDB.Facilidade em digitação e redação de textos (ajudei a redigir textos em empresas por onde passei, fiz postagens em blogs e já trabalhei na Ouvidoria de uma grande empresa do meio).Habilidade no uso da língua portuguesa em escrita formal e padrão.Assimilo facilmente novos conceitos de tecnologia.Habilidade no contato com o cliente, sendo uma pessoa ética, responsável, disciplinada e paciente.Vasta experiência com o trabalho remoto (home office), caso a empresa trabalhe desta maneira. Inclusive seria minha preferência pois possuo estrutura própria montada para isso em minha casa, mas não excluo nada.

Além disso, cabe ressaltar que eu já tive meu próprio negócio de hospedagem há alguns anos, fato este que me trouxe uma boa prática geral relacionada com hospedagem.

Meus dados para contato para quem tiver interesse em meus serviços e para solicitar meu currículo:

*-- E-mail:* [email protected]
*-- Skype:* rodrigo.manzke
*-- Telefone/WhatsApp:* (51) 98290-7851

Atenciosamente,
Rodrigo Manzke Rodriguez

----------

